# Italian motets in league whit Claudio Merulo motets?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to the cd on briliant and it's absolutly amazing, i'm not posting this in currently lisening since i whant to elaborate on this afored mention gentelman, i heard he was a harpiscord player and organist too woaw...

But dont underestimated the strenght of his Motets, Merulo was one heck of a great italian, How he construct the vocal patern the dynamic the chromatism is rich large palet of color on this cd, ockay i did not heard a lot of Merulo vocal music but this cd was pretty darn convincing.

*Ockay now that i know Merulo is a king pin a godfather of polyphony of the art of motets, who similar or better, so im asking musicologist and italians please, what are the top motetist of this era pre baroque late renaissance?*I hope this spark some curiosity in Merulo Motets and the italian motets, im dying to know more, the best kept secret of italia the top guns? italy finest?

Thank you very mutch and have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've never heard Merulo's motets. Padovano was a contemporary of Merulo and is known for his 24-voice Mass, which you should listen to if you haven't heard already.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

GreenManba thanks for the info , nope i did not heard of mister Padovano,have a nice day and take care.


----------

